# Asus M4A785-M able to unlock???



## MohawkAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

I want to know if this motherboard has the necessary chipset to unlock my Phenom X2 550BE?

Thx


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2010)

Yes, if your CPU will actually unlock. The board has SB710. SB710 and SB750 have the "unlock" ACC function.

If you look on the Asus website, it says right in the bios list that there is an unlocking mode. http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?model=M4A785-M&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok and is there any place to show me how to unlock with that specified motherboard?


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> Ok and is there any place to show me how to unlock with that specified motherboard?



It's easy. All you need to do is turn on "Unleashing Mode" in the bios. It will all be there in the manual, and in the link above.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok thx ill go buy that board right away


----------



## sweeper (Feb 26, 2010)

I have that board and yes it has the "Unleashing Mode" and if your CPU will unlock then you will be able to run all cores.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 26, 2010)

Item bought. Perfect HTPC mobo i suppose. Next step....blue ray dvd and htpc horizontal computer case ...when ill have the money  Paid 103$ taxes included for this board and sold my one year old Asus m3a78-cm for 80$ Good deal !!!


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 26, 2010)

Unlock the CPU and let us know what happens!


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 26, 2010)

Yep no problem ill do it tonight but here  its 21:25 and thats time for all friends to log in on msn at same time so ill tell you tomorrow 

If i knew you had them to sale i would have buy from you instead. If it work then people should buy it for low budget htpc and gaming rig.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Feb 26, 2010)

You do know that unlocking the extra cores may not work, right?

Good luck, nonetheless. I was quite happy when I successfully unlocked my 4th core.


----------



## MohawkAngel (Feb 26, 2010)

I know and it could also unlock only 3 cores but i dont care..i got a good decent board with HDMI.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Feb 26, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> I know and it could also unlock only 3 cores but i dont care..i got a good decent board with HDMI.



Yes, and the Asus' bios allows you to choose which core you want to unlock, which is really cool if only one has a deffect.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 26, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> Yes, and the Asus' bios allows you to choose which core you want to unlock, which is really cool if only one has a deffect.



ahhh how much i love ASUS, they are really great and congrats on a good mobo


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 1, 2010)

Any update Mohawk?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 1, 2010)

tried to unlock but shut down as soon as i try. i have to change some setting and try more


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 1, 2010)

Up the voltage before you unlock it. I hope you didn't get a chip with 2 bad cores.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 1, 2010)

Wouldn't expect it to Shut down but rather just not unlock the core. Did you try it at it's default setting of -2% across the cores. You may have to increase or decrease to adjust stability per core.


----------



## rockleez (Mar 1, 2010)

Also check this out >> http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/535501-amd-phenom-ii-core-unlocking-guide.html


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 1, 2010)

sweeper said:


> Wouldn't expect it to Shut down but rather just not unlock the core. Did you try it at it's default setting of -2% across the cores. You may have to increase or decrease to adjust stability per core.



But then wouldn't that mean no OC'ing headroom whatsoever?


----------



## sweeper (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO, if it didn't unlock I would leave it alone but the option is to adjust across the cores till you find your stable point. You can start at 0 and go up or down if he REALLY wants to unlock it.


----------

